# Just saying hi and introducing myself



## Kram T (Feb 6, 2020)

My name is Dave and I'm here for some advice. 

Good to be apart of the community.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Kram T said:


> My name is Dave and I'm here for some advice.
> 
> Good to be apart of the community.


Hello and welcome!


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to TAM...lots of good people here. What kind of advice do you need?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi, Dave, welcome.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi Dave, welcome.


----------

